# 9mm - Where to buy?



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Been scouring the websites and hitting stores - anyone know where some 9mm ammo can be found?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Super G said:


> Been scouring the websites and hitting stores - anyone know where some 9mm ammo can be found?








9mm Ammo- Bulk Quantity 9mm Ammo For Sale | Top Brands Available


9mm ammo for sale at best price. Outdoor Limited keeps a large selection of top brand 9mm ammo you are looking for. Browse now for in stock cheap ammo sale.




www.outdoorlimited.com




If you don't mind steel case.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

The cheapest I've seen has been Vances but they're limiting quantities and not selling online, in store only. Bukammo.com and SGAmmo sell online but at jacked up prices plus shipping cost. You might be able to find some local on Armslist but prices are jacked up and it's Armslist so who knows who your dealing with. Good luck!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

EZ might have some he can sell. He owns a Glock so not like he actually can use ammo since he doesn't have a real gun. 😁 😁 😁 😁 😁


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

yesterday I got a text from Target Sports usa they had some cci 9mm 1000 rounds for 599.95 with free shipping at 328 pm check text about 430 and was sold out already !!


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

That's 30 dollars for a box of 50. I'll sell it for it 25.00. I have several boxes anyways. I have .380 also. I'm in Dayton.


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

Winchester white box


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I bought 9mm FMJ at Fin Feather fur, in Boardman yesterday, they had plenty of it, and usually do, 1 box limit though.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

how much is it at the Fin ? they want 40.00 on line for 50 rounds.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

$27.99 box of 50 federal


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rural king in circleville has it here and there.... talked to a guy at cables that said his rural king in Marysville has ammo a lot, might give a call..... I know circleville has a 2 box limit and rarely gets to the shelf , not sure on the price but very reasonable in Marysville what I was told


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw that .380 is selling for $50 a box I looked online yesterday and cheapest I could find was .95 a round. I might have to sell some of my overstock to find a new gun!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> EZ might have some he can sell. He owns a Glock so not like he actually can use ammo since he doesn't have a real gun. 😁 😁 😁 😁 😁


You sum bitch


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

cueman said:


> I bought 9mm FMJ at Fin Feather fur, in Boardman yesterday, they had plenty of it, and usually do, 1 box limit though.


I planned on stopping at FFF on the way home from Columbus Sunday, hoping to find some there, but got there too late. Seems like 60-70 cents per round is the best price if you can find them in stock.


----------



## dfm11 (Mar 28, 2009)

Super G said:


> Been scouring the websites and hitting stores - anyone know where some 9mm ammo can be found?


Fin ferier Ashland exit. Off of 71 heading to Columbus. $28 for a box of 50 9mm 115 gr.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vances in Columbus had plenty 

.









Multi flavors


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> Vances in Columbus had plenty
> 
> .
> View attachment 460521
> ...


How was thier prices?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It kinda shows in the pictures if you zoom in..... looks like 27.99 box of 50.9mm.... nothing special just round nose target
Looks like the 40 were 34.99
Maybe the same for the 45 ??
No bargain .....but they had and didn't see a limit 
I tried to get a picture of both, I was surprised they were in the main isle and not behind the counter, just stopped in for a few 44mag plastic boxes for bulk hunting rds I got this past year for storage , I'm sure the groveport store & hebron has plenty..... this is the smaller of them but just a couple miles away


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> It kinda shows in the pictures if you zoom in..... looks like 27.99 box of 50.9mm.... nothing special just round nose target
> Looks like the 40 were 34.99
> Maybe the same for the 45 ??
> No bargain .....but they had and didn't see a limit
> I tried to get a picture of both, I was surprised they were in the main isle and not behind the counter, just stopped in for a few 44mag plastic boxes for bulk hunting rds I got this past year for storage , I'm sure the groveport store & hebron has plenty..... this is the smaller of them but just a couple miles away


I'm working down that way, never been to one of thoer locations, have to stop in. Thanks.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vances Columbus is Cooke rd & Cleveland ave
Vances obetz.... alum creek drive, just north of 270 on the south east end
Hebron just north of 70 at 79 &rt 40
Looks to be closed Monday (kinda surprised they were open today)

*Opening Hours*

Tue: 12pm-7pm
Wed: 12pm-7pm
Thu: 10am-8pm
Fri: 12pm-7pm
Sat: 9am-5pm
Sun: 10am-5pm


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

gobucs6789 said:


> Winchester white box


I bought some wins in white box 20 for 100 at rural king 4 box limit,,,,


----------

